# Results for Pot..



## dirttracker84 (Jun 27, 2015)

tournament at Jordan Mill Pond was....

David Jackson who took it all with a big fish of 6-3 and a total weight of 10-10..Kevin Marsh had a respectable weight of 8-3 with his big fish of 4-10 congrats guys.
A big Thanks to all that showed, our next and last tournament will be out of Hamburg State Park on August 1st from safe light till 12 noon.If you need more info. pm me or call 706-914-6882 Thanks Ronald


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jul 9, 2015)

ttt


----------



## lunkerlargemouth (Jul 17, 2015)

*wrong weekend*

August 1 is the weekend I will be working. I guess we figured that wrong some way or other. I'd like to fish it but it would have to be the weekend after. If we could arrange that.
Sorry guys
Kevin


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jul 17, 2015)

That's OK we may have to cancel it all together, I will let everyone know for sure by tomorrow afternoon if it's cancelled or moved to a later date..Thanks Ronald


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jul 18, 2015)

Alright guys we've discussed the date and it will stand August 1st at Hamburg State Park blast off at safe light till 12 noon..everyone is welcome $25/man with $5 going to big fish rest going for weight.If you need more info just text or call number above.Thanks Ronald


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jul 24, 2015)

ttt


----------



## lunkerlargemouth (Jul 27, 2015)

See ya'll there I'm in


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jul 29, 2015)

Good deal. Ttt


----------

